

Today is Independence Day of Lithuania. And don't we see Déjà vu in Ukraine? - jmiseikis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Act_of_the_Re-Establishment_of_the_State_of_Lithuania#Aftermath

======
jmiseikis
Some more links explaining events around that time and how independence was
reached, it wasn't an easy journey:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/January_Events](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/January_Events)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_Way](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_Way)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9OncWnJU8c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9OncWnJU8c)

These are just a few reasons why Lithuania and Baltic states have huge support
for Ukraine regarding current events!

